# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  O Heart...please stop beat....

## بياض الثلج

please heart stop beat...

i can`t stand with any more...

letters  got strayed...

phrases scattered...

night got  madly...

breathes went away...

what`s going there...

where  is the reality...

where i am now...

where are you...

did i  lost my mind...

looking around...

every where...

went with  my eyes where it can...
may i find any insignia...

nothing i  got...

nothing i can see...

searched a lot...

every  where...

tried a lot paths...

confused got...

got  lost...

what`s going there...

am i seeing things from a  far...

is it any sign... 

or its a mirage...

is it a  real... 

or what.. 

really don`t know... 

waves took me  from side to another side... 

took me with no decide... 

with no  power i had... 

lots of thoughts runs so fast... 

went with those  waves... 

called me to ride... 

to dive into those waves...  

i need... 

need to dive, to be there... 

but it would be  the most difficult decision i take... 

lost got i am  again...

should i do... 

should i take a risk... 

am i  going to stand it windy stormy... 

no one will stand with...

just  only me,who will... 

will suffer its outcome...  



so...please heart.. 

please my heart... 

stop  beat... 

i can`t bear all those beats... 



written by hazeem

----------


## حلم فلسطيني

_It touched the deep of my heart

It's so Sad 

May God Bless your life Lady 

Keep on  always with your White heart_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

really don`t know...

thats very nice 
thank you

----------


## anoucha

thanks snow

----------


## hazem02

http://www.thestarlitecafe.com/poems..._91154054.html

( Enough dreams )...
its enough , lets start our world...

please feel free to read and to post your comments through my link which i gave above...

yours,...

hazem al...

----------

